# TSD Bong Hyungs



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 7, 2011)

So I am under the impression that Hwang Kee never taught weapons.  I have heard that some of the orginal Kwan pioneers did however.  I am not familiar with who taught them or what the forms/techs looked like.  

That said, I know that the ITF (International TangSooDo Federation) does teach basic Bong Hyungs (Bong Hyung Il Boo, Bong Hyung Ee Boo, Bong Hyung Sam Boo).  Does anyone know where these forms originated?


----------



## MasterPistella (May 25, 2011)

Sorry for the late response. I've been offline for a while. The original forms the ITF taught were from Master G S Ko, Master C S Kim's brother-in-law. When Master Richard Collins joined the ITF, he brought the current ones they teach. The only one that they still use from Master Ko (my old Master) is the one they teach at master level. They just call it "long bong form"


----------



## Phenix_Rider (May 26, 2011)

The WTSDA has staff forms.  They originated... in 1984.  In New Jersey.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 6, 2011)

MasterPistella said:


> Sorry for the late response. I've been offline for a while. The original forms the ITF taught were from Master G S Ko, Master C S Kim's brother-in-law. When Master Richard Collins joined the ITF, he brought the current ones they teach. The only one that they still use from Master Ko (my old Master) is the one they teach at master level. They just call it "long bong form"




Thanks!  Very interesting.  The bong hyungs I predominantly see is Bong Hyung Il Boo, Bong Hyung Ee Boo, and Bong Hyung Sam Boo.  All of which look very rudimentary open hand forms with a stick in your hand.  I guessing by what you've written that these are from Richard Collins?  

I am not familiar with Master G.S. Ko, do you know where he learned the staff forms?


----------



## MasterPistella (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually the il boo, e bu & sam bu that look like the empty hand forms are from Master Ko. Master Collins gave the ITSDF the ones they use now & call them the same names. Not sure where Master Ko learned them. All he ever said was "from my instructor." But C S Kim was his original instructor. His wife is Master Ko's older sister. After C S  Kim came to the US, I'm not sure who took over teaching him. 

Master Ko lives only a couple miles from me, & we have talked on the phone about 2 years ago. He no longer teaches for certain reasons but said he might again some day. I have the forms on tape someplace I think. Maybe I'll dig them out & post them.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 7, 2011)

Master Pistella, I would be greatly interested in seeing them from the man himself!  Thank you for the information.


----------

